# How Did You Find Out About Animal Crossing



## bcmii (Sep 18, 2017)

I know this is a bit random, but I'm just curious as to how all of you found out about Animal Crossing.

For me, Animal Crossing was always a name I had heard a lot on the internet. I had no idea what it was, and I honestly wasn't even interested in finding out. I kind of just ignored it. 

Fast forward a few years to right when New Leaf was released, and I hear my friend talking about watching a Let's Play of the game by her favorite Youtuber. I watched watched maybe one episode, but lost interest, as I still didn't really know what the game was. 

Skip ahead to the day after Christmas 2014. For some odd reason, I had the desire to go back and watch the video series, and this time, I actually got really interested. That same day, without any thought, I went to store and bought the game. I instantly became a huge fan of the series.

So. . . how did you guys discover Animal Crossing?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 18, 2017)

saw the gamecube game in a store. decided to buy it. the rest is history


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 18, 2017)

It was in 2003 (;; i am so old lol)
I was in 3rd grade and in my school library they passed out free bookmarks. One side had like a pokemon advertisement and the other was animal crossing. I thought it was so cute so a year or two later when I got a gamecube I got the game. : )


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 18, 2017)

Almost everyone I streetpassed mentioned ACNL as their currently playing title. I got curious since it seemed like such a childish lame game but everyone seemed to love it. I searched it on YouTube and watched a few let's plays of the beginning and I ended up loving the concept of the game going through the motions of real life, where the date is the same as the real world and stores actually open and close at certain times. I bought it and fell in love  No other life sim game has ever come close to beating ACNL as my fave life sim ever.


----------



## Mari_AC (Sep 18, 2017)

My first Animal Crossing was the gamecube one! I'm not sure how I got to play it, perhaps it was my brother who bought it... or it was me! I can't remember, I was very young ^^


----------



## WitchOfMiracles (Sep 18, 2017)

I got my DS when it was just newly released, and played Nintendogs on it all the time. I also got my own computer around that time and started browsing the Internet, when I stumbled across some Nintendogs community forums. Those then led me to the official Nintendo forums (now long since gone) and it was through that that I found out about Animal Crossing Wild World. Met some folks there and we visited each others' towns, it was nice. Been playing the series ever since.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Sep 18, 2017)

Around the time New Leaf came out, I kept seeing screenshots of it on Tumblr, and it looked like the kind of game I'd enjoy- boy was I right XD I finally got my hands on a copy in 2014, and the rest is history  It's strange- the original GameCube one came out when I was a kid, but somehow I never heard of the series till New Leaf... the game of my dreams was right under my nose this whole time


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 18, 2017)

For me it was a random rental on GameCube cause it was cute. I didn't like it back then. A friend of mine got me into New Leaf! Best purchase ever!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 18, 2017)

When I was younger I used to have sleepovers with my cousin and she was always playing Wild World. I thought it seemed interesting (villagers "moving"? I was really confused as to where they went lol) so I asked for it for Christmas and the rest is history


----------



## MayumiRose (Sep 19, 2017)

I think it was back in 2006... I could hear my boyfriend playing on his NDS all the time, and felt intrigued by that tune that played with many different "voices" ( the town tune lol ) so I asked him what was that game, he showed it to me and convinced me to try it so we could play together.

Two days later I got my own copy of ACWW =)


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

I first discovered it when wild world first came out and it was being advertised on television.
The adverts looked quite good so thought I'd give it a go and was pleased to find out how fun and relaxing the game actually was.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 19, 2017)

My mom bought me AC: WW back then, around.... 2007? I cant remember, I was a child back then. I used to play it all the time, (before Resetti kept bullying me ;-


----------



## Butterstroke (Sep 19, 2017)

I randomly got the Wii version for Christmas and well.... let's just say it was a good game and good series to keep my 10 year old mind interested.


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 19, 2017)

Always saw it around but I decided to get ACNL just... because. I had the money on me and I thought, why not? Because I'd never played an AC game before this before. It's an entirely new experience, I've never had the patience for games like this but this one is quite cute. I think I used to fiddle around on another AC game on the DS that belonged to a friend I always thought it was a sort of weird game - now I'm getting too deep into this game 

Also snatched up an on sale HHD because aaaaaa.


----------



## Pop-tart (Sep 19, 2017)

My brother bought City Folk for the Wii many years ago and that was the first time I ever head about Animal Crossing. Then I finally decided to get New Leaf like a year ago after seeing pictures of it. I was really late lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 20, 2017)

My at this time best friend had the very first version of the Nintendo DS,
and with it she had Nintendogs and Animal Crossing: Wild World.
I was actually way more interested in the Nintendogs game, than Animal Crossing.
Well, I ended up wanting a DS for myself and told my Mom that I either
want a Nintendogs game with it, or Animal Crossing.. 
since it was christmas, she gave me both and I ended up playing Animal Crossing nonstop
with my friend, since it was like the only thing we had in common.. xD


----------



## WinterSadie (Sep 20, 2017)

I got my 3DS from Santa & my BFF had like 3 copies, so she gave me one with barely any data that I could reset. Thus my first town, Winter. I reset that gal because it was really messy & had a horrible layout. My favorites moved out too, but now I'm addicted to AC & love it just as much as I love me other fandoms.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 20, 2017)

I used to watch my brother play the gamecube game about 5 or 6 years ago. He eventually gave up on it. I created my own character at some point, named "Oddish". I don't remember what face my character had, but I got stuck on the working for Tom Nook section and stopped playing.

I later on bought New Leaf in March 2014 when I saw people on Miiverse playing it. I started playing the gamecube game again in October 2014. I deleted Oddish and created a new character, Patrick. I was now very interested in the games, so I got Wild World and City Folk in 2015. I still play City Folk and New Leaf fairly often, and I come back to GCN and WW from time to time.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Friend of mine played the original on GC. I got WW years later.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2017)

When I was about seven years old on Christmas 2001, my mom and dad bought me and my older sister a Nintendo Gamecube, and with that game console, they bought Animal Crossing. I've played every AC game as they came out after that. Wild World was a favorite, the first time I've ever made a perfect town. My ultimate favorite is now New Leaf, which I bought when it came out, and just a few days before I had surgery on my ankle.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 28, 2017)

I just looked through eshop for something to buy on my birthday. Stumbled upon New Leaf and decided to buy it. Definitely a great choice! ~


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 28, 2017)

I found out from an old acquaintance on Deviantart. I meet this person through a Pokemon club on there. I thought the idea of making friends with anthropomorphic animals was really neat, and I wanted the game. I got mine used but I deleted the current file, I regret that because I could have gotten villagers or items from the previous owner's file.


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 29, 2017)

My friend had Animal Crossing for the Game Cube and I would watch her play all the time and when Wild World came out, I immediately bought a DS Lite and the game. I've been in love for years.


----------



## doodle (Sep 29, 2017)

I haven't a clue! I just remember playing the GameCube version with my brother, but I don't remember when we got it or from who! It must have been my parents, they were the only ones I knew to give us games like that... but I do remember adoring it and playing the heck outta AC! Loved it ever since.


----------



## Paxx (Sep 29, 2017)

people would talk about animal crossing all over the internet and i would just be like "what is that?" by the title of the game, i always assumed the game was about animals crossing a road or something LMAO it certainly didnt sound very interesting, until one day i decided to get it. i wanted to know what the hype was all about, so my curiosity got the best of me.
before i knew it, i was playing animal crossing new leaf daily and its been one of my favorite nintendo games!


----------



## goro (Sep 29, 2017)

i found out about it through super smash bros brawl when i was little, but i learned more about the concept and game itself through a friend around 2013.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

I got my first AC game in 4th grade (Wild World). Both my friend and I heard of it and bought copies together. Indoor recesses and playdates were spent visiting and running around each other's towns. Those are some of my best memories from that time...

I continued to play with friends through ACCF and ACNL. I can't pinpoint _exactly_ what prompted me to buy but I'm forever grateful I did.


----------



## wizard (Oct 9, 2017)

In 2013 I saw a commercial.


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 9, 2017)

when the youtuber, LifeSimmer did a little lets play

She did sims 3 videos which I loved but she isn't as active anymore


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 9, 2017)

Well, saw the commercial a few weeks before the launch of New Leaf, didn't know about it before that but looked interesting and I've been playing it ever since


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2017)

I learned about it back in Jan of 2008 when my brother got a Gamecube for his 10th bday and it came with AC:GCN.

Tbh idk where I would be rn if we hadn't gotten that game.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 9, 2017)

Back in 2006 Wild World was displayed in our electronics store with a secured DS and I was immediately blown away.


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 9, 2017)

When I was little I remember seeing it on the Gamecube, but never got it, since I somehow lost my gamecube somewhere (How??) When Wild World came out I already had DS Lite and immediately picked it up!


----------



## mayortiffany (Oct 9, 2017)

It was around the time that I got my first DS, the DS Lite. My mom was probably looking for titles to let me play that were fun yet safe for kids. Pretty sure she gave me the game as a gift for Christmas, so my guess is she heard about it through her co-workers or from the employees at our local game store. Good choice Mom, for hooking me onto this franchise!


----------



## mitfy (Oct 9, 2017)

my friend told me about it and insisted i get it when i get a 3DS.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 9, 2017)

I think I've heard about it somewhere, but when I first seen it being played at a friend's house (for the Gamecube), I knew I had to get it. I didn't know what it was about, but the Gyroids looked cool, and I wanted a few of them. I recently just moved, and since I don't have my old TV anymore, I tried connecting my Gamecube system to the newer TV, and played some AC... all of my villagers were still there, lmao.


----------



## HaveACool (Oct 13, 2017)

I was ill one day and at home. Was watching the TV and an advert came on for Wild World. I loved it - everything from the music to the gameplay sucked me in. I can't remember if I owned a DS at the time. I then obtained Wild World (Can't remember how). Then I got City Folk not long after, then the GameCube one, then I bought a 3DS just so I could play New Leaf! I've grown up with Animal Crossing


----------



## Roshan (Oct 14, 2017)

when the ds just got out and I was at a bday party of my sisters friend and this dude was playing ACWW and I was watching him play and I loved the way the game looked etc (I was young asf, 2005 so 7 yrs old) and I asked for a ds with animal crossing for my bday so my parents got me a ds lite in white with a R4 card with a bunch of games including ACWW and even though I could not understand english at all and I was stuck at the tutorial for WEEKS I still really loved the game and I was walking around and stuff all day idk even know what I did but I love it and I have a bunch of memories w the game (like going to france and playing the game when I was in the hotels at night)


----------



## Toot (Oct 16, 2017)

My grandmother bought my a gamecube for christmas when I was like 12 or so. She bought animal crossing for it randomly. She just wanted to get a game to go with it. She didn't know. Just something random lol. 

Well I got it for christmas. It was the best gift I could have gotten lol.


----------



## Fluffy Fox Of Fate (Oct 16, 2017)

I learned about Animal Crossing when I got the Gamecube way back. From what I remember it came with the system, at lest it was one of the first games I got on it.


----------



## PhotonDragon (Oct 22, 2017)

My sister bought a DS one year and she got Wild World (just when it was released) with it, I was watching her play the game and it looked extremely fun, so I ended up getting one as well. Ever since then I've been a massive fan of the AC games.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 22, 2017)

My dad bought it for me on the way back from a business trip because he thought I'd love it (which I do)


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2017)

I really don't know.  when i got my 3DS, i googled some lists of best games and most popular games for it, and New Leaf was among them and the rest is history...


----------



## xBlackRosex (Oct 23, 2017)

The first game i got was Wild World, i can't remember when it was, but i was young! I seen it in a Store we were Shopping in and Asked my Mother if i could Get it! I've been a Fan of the Series ever since then! New Leaf is my Favorite Animal Crossing Game!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 23, 2017)

In June 2013, I went to Target, saw cute animals on the cover, and bought. Best. Impulse. Buy. Ever.


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 23, 2017)

Originally, years ago, I rented City Folk as a young girl, confused as heck the whole time. Then, when I was older, my friend starting talking about the AC series. My original argument against trying another AC game was that there was "no real plot/task". Then, a 2013 Town Tour from a random youtuber appeared in my recommendations list on youtube. I decided, "what the heck", and watched the video. Immediately I was intrigued. How could a town be so...creative? So colorful? So imaginative?

I watched a few other recommendations before closing youtube. A few days later, while shopping at Gamestop to buy a new game for a long trip, I hesitantly decided to buy New Leaf. And now I am hooked.

The day that I became a fan was only in late July of this year.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 25, 2017)

I found Animal Crossing back in 2008. My parents decided to buy a Wii for me, so they took me to the store with them to buy the console and pick out a game. I was originally going to pick some dog game (I don't remember what it was) until I saw the cover for AC:CF and decided I wanted to get that instead.  I'm glad I changed my mind because almost ten years later here I am


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 25, 2017)

My first AC game ever was Wild World, back then I read a review about it in a magazine and it sounded very interesting for me. I found the idea of having a own little town with animals as villagers quite lovely, so I bought later then a used copy of it at my local Gamestop. Took not that long at this point before I became a big fan of the Animal Crossing series.


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 26, 2017)

I had Wild World, I didn't play it a whole lot! When I was younger I liked Super Princess Peach and Kirby etc a bit better, because I felt although the graphics we're more pleasing to the eye. 
New Leaf I saw on Tumblr, immediately fell in love and got it! It was meant to be, although I would like to try the GameCube one.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 26, 2017)

Well I had already played ever single nintendo DS game and my family was going to see some movie I was not going to be interested in so I had money on me and came up with the idea of buying a game and playing it while the movie was on (sitting in the far back corner to not bother anyone) I walk into gamecrazy (my they r.i.p.) picked up the only game I didn't own and played WW for the entire movie. I was hooked. I can't belive I remember that so well.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 27, 2017)

I read about the Gamecube version in a gaming magazine (Nintendo Power?) way back in 2001(-ish) and was immediately intrigued. When I finally got my hands on it, I was instantly hooked and also got every consecutive title at release


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 28, 2017)

pretty sure I found out about it on youtube? or maybe online, but I remember watching Vinesauce play it and after that I knew I really wanted the game


----------



## Weiland (Oct 28, 2017)

It was in 2008 and Blockbuster (remember those? lol) had a copy of City Folk (or known as Let's Go To The City in my country) and I decided to rent it because it looked similar to Harvest Moon and I always loved Harvest Moon. Since then, I've collected and played at least one year of all of the English main series games. I've also played and bought HHD, but I'm yet to buy Amiibo Festival lmao.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't even remember getting it or finding out about it. I just remember playing it when I was younger, but I assume my mother bought the game for me, because she played it as well on my DS. Thank god I played it though, or I would've never learned or been remotely interested in ACNL, which I can now say is either my second-favorite or first-favorite DS game


----------



## dedenne (Oct 31, 2017)

Adverts xD


----------



## abbydoll (Oct 31, 2017)

My friend had Wild World, and she would bring her DS to my house and let me play with it because I didn't have one at the time. I ended up falling in love with the game, so I begged my dad to get me a DS for Christmas. ♥


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 1, 2017)

I think I saw it in Nintendo Power and thought it looked cool. My first game was the Gamecube one and I remember playing it almost every day for a year just to see all of the events and things. I never played a single game for that long before without losing interest so now I like to get new AC games when they come out. I haven't really tried some of the side games like Happy Home Designer or the Amiibo Party one though.


----------



## ESkill (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't remember how I got it, if I picked it out or maybe my mom bought it for me,  but I started with the gamecube one and have been playing ever since. It's one of the few franchises that I'll buy as soon as it comes out no matter what.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 5, 2017)

my sister introduced me to the gamecube game when I was really young (I think wild world was already out by then, but we didn't have it?) but yeah, I grew up with the series and it's honestly been such a big part of my childhood :>


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 5, 2017)

My nephew came back from visiting his dad playing Wild World before I even had a ds. I constantly wanted to play it so much it was becoming an issue, therefore my parents bought me a ds lite and Wild World to go along with it. Who needs nintendogs when I can go around making friends with virtual anthropomorphic animals?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 5, 2017)

About two weeks before my 9th birthday, I was shopping for a iPod as a birthday gift when my older sister decided to pick up New Leaf. At the time I only liked girly and pink things, so I was like "eww why are you getting a boy game"

Then when we came home, I saw my sister play the game. My mind completely changed, I made my character, and that's when ACNL joined into my life. Until now I still play.

(Obviously I'm much more noobish to the series than most people, but....we were young)


----------



## Skyzeri (Nov 6, 2017)

Back in the ancient times of 2005 and Blockbuster, I had begged my mom to let me rent Animal Crossing for GameCube every time we went to rent a movie. She had never let me rent games because they were more expensive. She finally caved in! However, I didn't own a memory card, so I'm pretty sure that I kept playing the same day over and over lol.

We ended up going to Best Buy to get the actual game; at the time it came bundled with a memory card. I had a fun childhood.


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 6, 2017)

My friend back in 6th grade had the GameCube along with Super Mario Sunshine. She showed me Animal Crossing and we had no idea what we were doing except for the fact of we liked the hourly elevator music haha


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 6, 2017)

In 2nd grade, I heard about New Leaf, and then after watching 3 vids of my fave Youtuber, (Luckily it was about a week b4 my bday) I asked my Grandma for New Leaf for my birthday. I played almost everyday, until 2015, when I focused on playing Minecraft, and I got on New Leaf late that year, to find that Punchy had left my town. I reset five minutes later, after seeing the 283 weeds in my town, my T&T Mart, and the absence of Punchy. RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP.


----------



## Peanutmoondrop (Nov 6, 2017)

I had never heard of it, but I was like 10 years old (younger?) in Walmart and saw Wild World in the DS games section... Thought it looked cute, made my dad buy it for me. Glad I did! Haha, now I'm 18 and have been playing New Leaf since it came out


----------



## horan (Nov 6, 2017)

a gamecube was the first gaming system that my parents bought my siblings and i. my mom took a late night (or maybe not so late night; i was in elementary school and therefore can't be certain i'm a reliable narrator) trip to Target and bought Population Growing because she said that it was cute. she played it once. my sister and i... loved it and eventually replaced the first town she made -- i'm feeling like it was called Anywhere -- with Oink[pig icon] because i was hoping that'd give me pig characters. 

i've been playing ever since, getting a DS when WW came out then a Wii for CF and a 3DS for NL. my new nintendo purchases are now contingent on Animal Crossing despite it not being the only game i play haha


----------



## Magik_Mike (Nov 7, 2017)

When I was about 7 or 8 i was on a holiday with my family. Both me and my two sisters had each recently gotten our first 2ds’. I remember we stopped at a shopping centre and one of my sisters bought wild world. As it had 4 save slots we each had a play around on it every now and then though as my sister owned the cartridge she played most the time. It got to a point when my other sister and I both got tired or sharing the cartridge so we got our own. We played many many days, visiting each other’s towns and searching up tips and tricks. That was the beginning of my liking to the game.


----------



## petaI (Nov 10, 2017)

when i was like 7, maybe 8, my brother introduced me to animal crossing city folk. little me enjoyed playing it so much! not long after that, i had received a dsi along with animal crossing wild world. i played the crap out of that game. never stopped playing animal crossing since


----------



## akyleryan (Nov 14, 2017)

hi can adults add me as a friend please on animal crossing new leaf.
friend code 1650-5507-9375 player name akyleryan town london.

thanks
samantha


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

I think my parents bought it for me, I was around 8 I think and it was Wild World. I loved it sooo much.


----------



## Huseyin (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, My father bought me a ds with 4 games. Animal crossing wild world, pokemon diamond, and some other 2 games I don't care about. I never really played it though until my cousin came and urged me to play it, as he played it too. We kept playing together and the game really grew on me at that point.


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

My mom bought me the Gamecube and Animal Crossing for Christmas when I was younger, I didn't play it for a long time because I also had Super Mario Sunshine to finish, but when I started playing I couldn't stop.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 14, 2017)

I googled DS games, and found WW, years ago.


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 14, 2017)

Two of my friends had WW and I thought it looked cool and l liked the idea of being able to visit each others towns and I've been playing it ever since


----------



## mocha. (Nov 15, 2017)

i remember it was our last day of school before the holidays and everyone brought in games, one of my friends brought in animal crossing and i watched her play it for a good couple of hours before going home and begging my parents to get it for me lol


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 15, 2017)

I was 1st or 2nd grade, my brother had a wii that we both used and my uncle gave the wii to his friend to get homebrew(doesn't work anymore). We got a ton of games and decided to buy ACCF after seeing it. Pretty boring but that was and will probably always be my fav.


----------



## Liint.ov (Nov 15, 2017)

I never interested on playing animal crossing before... Then one day my friends bought her 3ds and it was a pink and white version if i recall i think its colour is just so cute!! and she is playing animal crossing new leaf!! 
Then I tried to google out 3ds and decide to buy the console and some mario game cartridge. 
I never had nintendo game console before because i think i won't have time to play it xD 
and my friend said the game can be played together that's when i decide to look out for this game  
I found at online game store, it's a pack of ACNL and HHD for 40$ then since the game arrived.. Tadaa~ I never ever took out the animal crossing cartridge ever again because animal crossing is such fun game! 
I kinda regretting I never tried to play it before even thought I know the games. Thanks to my friend <3 

animal crossing is the best game for me so far, love it ! >u<


----------



## Balverine (Nov 16, 2017)

My kid brother got it with his gamecube, and I kept seeing him play it and finally decided to give it a try
at the time, we shared a town, and it was TERRIBLE lmao

but I enjoyed it nonetheless, and we both play it all the time still!


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 16, 2017)

I initially found out about Animal Crossing by visiting a friend's house back when I was a kid. When I arrived he was playing the Animal Crossing game for the GameCube. I thought it was really neat and got my own copy soon after so I could make my own town and so we could visit each other's towns when we visited each other's houses in real life to hang out. I really liked the GameCube Animal Crossing and still have that town on a memory card, and I even still have some patterns that my friend had made on his game all those years ago.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

When I first heard the name Animal Crossing, I thought it was a game where you drive a car and avoid animals crossing the road. I didn’t really like that idea so I didn’t bother. Later on, I head from some friends that it was fun so I gave it a shot and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 17, 2017)

when i was 10 way back in 2002 when AIM used to exist I had an online friend tell me all about it telling me its similar to the sims (which i was obsessed with).

a couple days later my dad took me to best buy to get something and i happened to see it and asked for it since my brother already had a gamecube...annnnd i loved it


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 18, 2017)

My sister's boyfriend's siblings had some games they didn't want, and I got them. In there was Animal Crossing : Let's Go To The City.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 18, 2017)

My friend got it and wanted someone to play with. So I got it and have been playing it every since. I had never played an Animal Crossing game before. I have Happy Home Designer now, but I don't like it nearly as much as New Leaf. I never even wanted a DS before until I played on her 3DS.


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

I always sort of "vaguely" knew what animal crossing was but I'd never played any of the games before and never pursued any interest in them. But my boyfriend is a long time lover of the games and picked back up on his New Leaf file some months back to make a new villager in his town and from there started sending me screenshots and ahhhhh.... I quickly fell in love ;~;

He is terrible and spoils me and a couple days ago he informed me he'd gotten me New Leaf for crimas and we are super excited to play together and be dorks with our precious nerd children


----------



## rollerC (Nov 28, 2017)

I'd thought Animal Crossing was a baby game for a long time, but I watched a YouTuber called ZackScottGames two years ago, and watched him play it, and I thought it looked really fun; I always loved games that gave you control of what you could do, and Animal Crossing seemed perfect for it, so I bought it on the first day of that summer and got my best friend to buy it and we had a really fun summer.

And about three days later, Happy Home Designer was announced, which sucked for me because I was explicitly told that "if a new game comes out in this series like, a month after we buy this, I am not getting it for you."


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 3, 2017)

My friends daughter had WW back in 2007 and I watched her play and had to go buy my own copy.  I have loved this game since.  I did buy it for GC a few years earlier but it made no sense to me so I never really played it.  When I bought WW and realized what the game was actually like, and how to play I rebought one for the GC and played on that as well.  I much prefer the handheld versions of the game, but after playing NL, going back to WW is near impossible for me.  I tried it and the graphics are so poor in comparison that I can't play it anymore.  I wish they would redo the graphics on WW and re-release the game exactly as it was, I would buy it in a second because I loved the villager personalities more in WW.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 3, 2017)

I was like 4-5 and my cousin had the first ds system and was playing animal crossing on it, I never really knew the name of the game back then but I would watch my cousin play it and I would enjoy playing it cluelessly. And ofc as a kid that age you don't know how to save, so I had many times where I would be caught up with Resetti and then sometimes not being able to play the game cuz he was too complicated &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; Then my cousin went away with her ds and never saw the game again. Fast forward to when I was 8 or something I saw in store or perhaps on TV animal crossing and I recognized the game by the character and immediately I was like OMG ITS THE GAME! The same game I played back then so I nagged my mum to buy it and I played it with my friends. We didn't really know much about, didnt know about mortgages, and after two years my friend got the T&T Emporium, with the salon we all screamed in excitement and we're amazed &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; good times when people played games, instead of now I get comments like "You still play that?" like HECK YEAH I DO!


----------



## Nightstar (Dec 3, 2017)

I was in early elementary school and my sister's friend's brother had it on his gamecube. I only got to play for a little while but I wanted it after that. Didn't actually get to own a game until New Leaf though.


----------



## RicochetRomance (Dec 7, 2017)

My youngest nephew adores New Leaf, and I made the mistake of showing an interest when he was playing at my apartment over the summer break. Cue my birthday in September, and he bought me a used copy. 

I'm usually more of a JRPG type - SMT in particular - but I wasn't about to disappoint the kid, so I accepted it. 

Didn't have time to actually start playing until last week, but I'm pretty sure I'm hooked now. (And damn is my nephew ever smug about it - I need to come up with town that kicks his town's behind).


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2017)

I had a DS, and Nintendogs, if I remember correctly. I googled more DS games, and WW looked fantastic, so I bought it. ^_^


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I got it when I saw my fave Youtuber do a let's play on it.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 7, 2017)

mii plaza! i saw a bunch of people in the " this is what i've been playing recently " part  saying that they played ACHHD! so i got it for christmas


----------



## Flare (Dec 8, 2017)

Uhh just saw commercials about it on TV, it seemed interesting to me but I didn't buy it. Then I saw a youtuber called chuggaaconroy do an LP about it and got even more interested in it. Then 3 years later I asked my parents to buy it.


----------



## Sweetened Poison (Dec 8, 2017)

I remember being the one to convince my family to buy the game. It was one of the few games they released for the GameCube, and I thought it looked really fun when I read it in the Nintendo Power issue that had a blurb about it. At the time, I thought you'd be able to convince the animal villagers to live in the actual house you move into. What a surprise the game turned out to be! Nothing like I thought, but ten times better! I've been hooked ever since. Skipped over Wild World because I didn't have a DS at the time, and Home Designer because I personally saw no point to it as a stand-alone game; otherwise, I've been here since the beginning, baby. ^^
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

My friend actually had Wild World when it came out and she let me play It, I asked my Mum if she could buy one for me  itd crazy gow long ago that was! And I'm still obsessed with AC and it will always be my favourite!


----------



## Diancie (Dec 8, 2017)

When I was 7 to 9 years old I used to go to swimming classes. Then, my mum would take me to the supermarket and I would always look at the Wii section in the store. I looked at the AC games continuously, though for some reason I never bought them. So when I got my 3DS in 2013, ACNL was the first game I had in mind which I had to buy!


----------



## ACEunice (Dec 8, 2017)

My best friend had played and loved PG, WW, and CF and once I got a 3ds I asked her to recommend games for me to play One of those recommendations was Animal Crossing So I bought New Leaf and I've been in love ever since


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 14, 2017)

When I was younger the Gamecube has been out for a while, and I was really wanting it, but we couldn't afford it at the time, but I got it in christmas of 2002 (i was 5), so Animal crossing was already out in NA, and my mother LOVED how it looked. So she bought it for herself and got me super smash bros along with Mario sunshine. My mom would always play animal crossing and I would watch, or she would show me how to play. As a 5 year old, reading wasn't my strong point at the time.. So it was super difficult to play. Ever since then, if I had the console my mom would buy me the animal crossing game. So I had Wild World, and New leaf (though I bought it on my own)...


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 22, 2017)

I read about it in a video game magazine. That was the N64 version and it was called Animal Forest but I thought it looked cool and the way the described the game made it sound really unique. Sadly, the N64 version never released in the west.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

The first one I've ever seen was Wild World in a GameStop. I saw cute animals and it was over.

I had a GameCube at the time but somehow missed that version?


----------



## Magicat (Dec 24, 2017)

I first found out about Animal Crossing when I was really young (5-8 I think) around the mid-late 2000s, and I was in my cousin's room with her and she was playing Animal Crossing on her gamecube. I was quite fascinated with how much the player could interact with all of the animal characters, and I specifically remember my cousin writing mean harmless letters like "go take a shower stinky >:C" and stuff like that and both of laughing about it like it was comedy gold.
I got her copy of the game and played on her save file, I didn't understand anything at all because I was a dumb child and I was plopped right in the middle of a save file. About one (1) decade later, I hear literally everyone talking about acnl (even my friends at school) and buckled under peer pressure and downloaded it on my 3DS and currently I've been playing it daily since November 17th.


----------



## Ookami (Dec 26, 2017)

My friend had city folk on the wii or something and I got interested in the game. I never played it, but I asked my mother if I could have an animal crossing game to my nintendo DS for christmas, and she got me Wild world. 
Wild world was the first animal crossing game that i played, but city folks was the one that got me interested.


----------



## broke (Jan 2, 2018)

I met Animal Crossing after a few months I bought the Nintendo 3DS. I even got to know lots of incredible games in the e-shop, just like him.

My only regret was that I had not bought it before. But I'm enjoying it now.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

The first time I ever saw Animal Crossing was when they played these live-action commercials for the Gamecube version (don't remember which one it was, there was more than one lol I think it had them grilling a red snapper? idk)





My mom was sitting there too when it played and she was like "Oh I wonder what that game is like   ", turns out she bought it for me for my birthday hahaha I stayed up alllll night playing it (only allowed cuz it was my bday). Before that I think the only game that kept me up that long was SM64. lmao


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 6, 2018)

In June or July 2013, I was on a family holiday, one of the stops was Dublin, where my brother got NL, he got bored of it within a few months I think. (He likes games like Mario and Super Smash, not really life simulation games, which I love) about 2 years later, I was bored and asked him, "can I play your copy of NL?" (Which is now mine) and he said yes and that's how it all started!


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

2007 I think it was.. I was watching a relative playing WW... and I was like O_O _WHY IS THE FURNITURE A LEAF??? THIS IS AMAZING!!_


----------



## Madotsuki (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 16, 2018)

I think I had always known about it, but I didn't have a system to play it. I have no idea the order of events, other than, I was working at Gamestop when the 3ds came out and I bought one. Either I bought ACNL too, or my sister's ex gave it to me? Had to be around the same time I somehow ended up with all of my friends Gamecube games and finally started trying them on the Wii. I didn't get very far on that one; not even sure which one that is? Been meaning to go back to check that out better too since my AC kick has come back.


----------



## krystillin (Jan 16, 2018)

2006, winter of 6th grade. I got a DS for Christmas and I didn't have a lot of games. And I can't remember his first name but he last name was Wallace. He gave me a bunch of games and I remember animal crossing being in it so I tried it at lunch. I didn't know how long it took to get set up and I had to close it without saving but I tried it again at home and just fell in love! Then I got city folk eventually and then new leaf.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 16, 2018)

I actually had no idea what kind of game it'll be. Just walking around the ale one day and saw the GameCube version. Asked my mum if I could have it since it was on clearance. And that's where the addiction began.


----------



## RoRoShell (Jan 20, 2018)

my dad actually surprised my brother and I with a gamecube and the game in 2003? I didn't really know much about videogames but I was always playing computer games from cdroms (I feel so old holy crap). Apparently it was like an award winning game already at the time and he's a tech geek so he'd done a lot of research and read reviews and got excited about it for the graphics/ music/ gameplay. I think he eventually regretted it because I got hooked LOL. Literally got  DS just so I could play WW, tried city folk when my sibs got a wii but I freakin hate wii remotes so it didn't stick :/ acnl is everything 7yo me wanted tbh


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 24, 2018)

My friend got me into it. We were playing on her Wii and were going to play some Mario game until she finds her old City Folk game. I, being really young, groaned and complained because I didn't know what it was. At the time I thought that if I had no idea what it was about, I didn't like it. Boy, was I wrong. She spent about 15 minutes wandering around her town and I was very intrigued as I watched. When I went home, I looked up a bunch of stuff about the game and really wanted it. She tried to convince me to get Wild World because she played more on WW rather than CF, but I ended up getting CF because it was more newer. (Got WW a few years after anyways so it didn't matter.)


----------



## Cheren (Jan 25, 2018)

I went over to my friend's house in the fifth grade for a sleepover and she had Animal Crossing for the GameCube. We played it for most of the night and I fell in love with it immediately. I went home the next day and told my mom about it. Unfortunately I don't think we didn't manage to get it until I was in the sixth grade, a year later. Once we got it my mom started playing it too lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2018)

My first Animal Crossing game was for the Gamecube! My dad saw a commercial for the game, and rented it for me at a video rental store. I was immediately addicted to the game. I loved the freedom of being able to design our house, and be whoever we desired without the fear of judgement! The villagers gave me a reason to be happy. I would talk to the villagers, and they would always have something to say. It felt great to have a connection with these villagers, even though they were characters on a video game. I loved how they treated me like one of their friends. I even rented the game so much, the man who worked at the video rental store gave me the game for free!

I remember leaving school to run onto the bus, and pulling out my DS to play Wild World. Turning on that game made me feel like I was leaving one world, and entering another. School was a cruel place for me because of bullies and having nobody to talk with. Animal Crossing was my safe place. I remember sitting in my eighth period class and wanting to see how my villagers were doing. Animal Crossing gave me a sense of belonging because on that game, I was respected.


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 3, 2018)

My first game was Wild World back in '06, I think I heard about it from a friend saying its cute and fun saying it was kinda like the sims but with animals xD. I remember my first DS which was the light pink one and the only game I had at the time was Nintendogs (which I still have, same for wild world). I haven't played Wild world for so long I can't remember my town's name.


----------



## Quill (Jul 3, 2018)

ACNL was my first animal crossing game ever. I hadn't even really heard of it, I just knew I was looking for a certain "type" of game and went Googling to see what was out there. It came down to ACNL or Harvest Moon, and ACNL was what I found for sale first. I remember thinking I wasn't sure if I'd like it because I found the graphics really choppy.

 I still haven't played Harvest Moon, lol. Someday I'll check it out.


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 3, 2018)

New Leaf was also my first game and I found out about it based on a commercial. One of my friends who had City Folk (i think?) Said it was fun, so I was like okay xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 5, 2018)

I vaguely remember seeing this commercial a few years back on a winter holiday where Nintendo was showcasing their games. Animal Crossing was one of them. I had no idea what animal crossing was at the time so I ignored it. A year later, my younger sister wanted to get the game as a holiday gift. When we got it, I said to myself, oh this game is good but why do they have to make these weird noises when they speak?!?! Of course, I grew to like the game and to this day, I still play it. 

I believe this is the one I saw a few years ago. I THINK. (It feels so weird when you watch this during summer)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dr7YFTP80g


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 6, 2018)

When I was much younger, I already had my Gameboy when a friend came over for a visit with hers. She had AC-WW for the DS and I borrowed the game from her. While the game was nice and I still remember having Chevre in my town and adoring to paint stellar constellations into the sky at Celeste's place, I lost interest in the game rather quick I think.

I never played Lets go to the City and any other Animal Crossing games, though I was indeed Aware of them.

A few years ago, after ACNL came out, I started to see more and more Videos on YouTube and, thanks to my girlfriend, more and more Posts on tumblr. I was really hesitant in buying the game though due to it not being the games I usually Play. But the game looked. so. effing. cute. So i got the game. And I didnt regret it. Only like a week after my girlfriend also caved in, after seeing me Play, and got the game as well.

Now I always have a place to drop Katie and get signatures haha


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2018)

i think i got into it a little bit later than most, in 2010 my dad gave me a ds with a flash cart that he'd loaded a bunch of random games he found onto (he used to be really bad about pirating games ) and wild world happened to be one of them! i never got the shop upgraded more than once or twice or many bells earned cuz i was like 9 at the time and had no idea how upgrading worked and didn't know i could just look it up online, lol. i didn't have anyone to play with but i still played it for a really long time! i'd love to get back into it but i know i'll never be able to fully upgrade to nookingtons bc i still don't know anybody who owns wild world


----------



## streetspirit (Jul 13, 2018)

My dear boyfriend actually recommended ACNL for me, and I got it soon after <3


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 14, 2018)

I saw youtubers play it and then I was like I NEED THIS who knew I'd be playing it years and years later


----------



## Mayor__Katie (Jul 14, 2018)

When I was younger I played it on my friends DS but I didn't get it until I was older : )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah and I watched mischa crossing


----------



## WILDWORLD (Jul 16, 2018)

My mom bought an R4 nds cartridge off a friend in work for about 40 quid at the timeand gave it to me as a gift. I loved it and i played every game on it. Animal Crossing Wild World was on it and it fast became my favourite game to play. I can still remember walking around my town on a blue summer's day :')


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jul 16, 2018)

My friend started talking about how he was playing new leaf and how good it was. He then got me it as a birthday present and when I started playing it I became an instant fan


----------



## Chipl95 (Jul 16, 2018)

I saw an ad for Wild World when I got my first DS and got it shortly after. It became one of my favourites, tied with Nintendogs. (I have all the versions of Nintendogs now, haha)


----------



## peachykeen773 (Jul 17, 2018)

i saw the advertisements for city folk with the shopping in the city! i was so upset though that you couldnt go to the city with friends


----------



## SirSean (Jul 21, 2018)

Got the Gamecube one as a gift for Christmas when I was a kid and loved it.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 23, 2018)

I always loved watching chuggaaconroy's lets plays and in a lot of them, he referenced animal crossing. Me being about 7 or 8 years old thought it was a game where you had to make animals cross a road without being run over(lol). one day when I decided to watch the first episode of the new leaf lets play I was hooked to it and watched the entire series. That christmas i got a 3ds and new leaf then played the heck out of that game.
PS. Literally just hit the 400 hr mark on my original town.


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 23, 2018)

i lived without internet for a long part of my childhood, so i came across it in a gamestop one day! it was wild world, i believe. i have been in love with it ever since.


----------



## Tri (Aug 1, 2018)

WW was bundled with a blue DS classic I wanted for Christmas. I think I saw the game box in ToysRUS before then and got excited about Ruby, not knowing anything else. This was during the time department and toy stores still sold new GBA games and the DS was new.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

My older brother used to have a subscription to the UK Nintendo Official Magazine (as it was called back in the day), and I recall when they published a review on the GameCube instalment after the North American version came out. IIRC, it wasn't long after that that rumours began to circulate about Nintendo deciding not to release the game in Europe. Possibly along with other magazines and websites, NOM held a petition to bring it over, and my brother was one of the people who signed it. I don't actually know if it had any impact in their decision to ultimately localise it, but my brother bought it at launch... and after only a few weeks, realised he didn't enjoy it whatsoever! I liked it though, and have bought every title since.


----------



## Hayze (Aug 1, 2018)

I saw the gamecube version at the store and thought it looked cute. I then got hooked and have been a fan of the series ever since.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 7, 2018)

All of my overseas friends and followers were playing AC and I was just, you know what? I wanna play AC too! It took me a while to get a 3DS though.


----------



## arturia (Aug 15, 2018)

My first exposure was from one of my friends when I was a junior in high school who brought her 3ds to school and played new leaf. She brought it a couple more times and one of our mutual friends brought hers as well to play along. I wasn't really sold on it until I got my own 3ds and just picked new leaf as one of the games to come with it.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 15, 2018)

I bought wild world as a random present for my sister, when I watched her play it turned out that I liked it even better than her xd A few weeks later I bought city folk and I used to play it until I got new leaf, it's my fave now


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 15, 2018)

I found out about it when my sister was looking to buy a new game, she was actually looking to buy harvest moon. But then my older sister suggested she buy animal crossing instead (no idea how she knew about it, she didn't even own any of the games until city folk.) then soon enough my sister was hooked and I made a villager in her town. Then I got my own wild world copy, and I haven't looked back since.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 16, 2018)

I found out through my best friend. I was hanging out at her house many years ago and she introduced me to Wild World on her DS. But it wasn't until 4-5 years later that I actually picked up a 3DS and a copy of New Leaf.


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 26, 2019)

Back in 2013, I saw a commercial for Animal Crossing: New Leaf and I knew I had to have it. So I begged my dad for it for a solid couple of months until he finally bought it for me when we went on a trip to walmart.


----------



## seeds (Jul 26, 2019)

Saw it on Tumblr & I had to get it


----------



## ElectroCat (Jul 26, 2019)

I got acnl for Easter 2014.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 26, 2019)

My brother had a GameCube and got the game.  When I was visiting he was telling me all about it and convinced me to start my own town on his second memory card.  He didn't have to try hard.  All he had to say was talking animals.  LOL


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 26, 2019)

I first found out about Animal Crossing from Nintendo Power. It wasn't really talked about online on most of the sites I visited at the time.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 27, 2019)

I was on the Nintendo Eshop and I saw Reggie’s house tour. I liked It because I could have my own house and customize furniture.


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 28, 2019)

I got the GameCube version as a gift.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Jul 28, 2019)

I was constantly bombarded with Animal Crossing New Leaf ads on the Hub's website every time I wanted to watch a new Littlest Pet Shop episode. Took six years, but I eventually got it.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 29, 2019)

Well, it was my sister who introduced me to the games. She brought wild world for herself, she also went on to get City Folk. Don't ask me how she found out about animal crossing, as I have no idea, and I doubt she remembers either


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)

My at this time best friend had it on her Nintendo DS and I fell instantly in love with it. 
Luckily my parents got me a DS Lite with Animal Crossing: Wild World for christmas,
so I was able to play with her. :3


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

My sister gave me a copy of AC:CF


----------



## OakOwl (Aug 5, 2019)

My Grandparents have had a wii since around 2008. Mostly, they've used it for watching Netflix. But they do have a few games. I don't know how she found out about it, but my Grandma had a copy of City Folk. She played it for years until she had done pretty much everything. When I was in 4th grade or so, I asked if I could play it. I made my profile and abandoned it for years. When I came back, I thought I should get my own Animal Crossing game, so I bought my 2DS to play New Leaf. The rest is history!


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 5, 2019)

I have gad animal crossing since 2015! My brother gave up on his town, but i never did! I saw a comercial for it and wanted it soooooooooo badly that i asked santa to " pretty please" bring it to my house on christmas. Im glad i did, because thats how i got into btf ( bell tree forums) and met my best friends ( bella, keely, sandy, and josiah).


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2019)

I had a gamestop giftcard and saw the GC version while i was browsing and thought it looked interesting lol
i buy games mostly based on boxart LOL


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 6, 2019)

It was started when i was watching few video games facts & glitches which included Animal Crossing long time ago. That grew up my curiosity about the game a tiny bit. And then back when Isabelle was announced as playable fighter in SSBU and people talked alot about it, my curiosity grew up even more. And finally when Animal Crossing: New Horizon was announced in Nintendo E3 Direct and people went crazy about it, my curiosity reached to the max and i decided to play the game a week after that. Animal Crossing: New Leaf is my first AC series i play


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

uh... 
Uncle bought a bunch of games and put in a sd card. one of them was AC:WW. I never understood how to play that game, since i kept going to the gate where booker is. i think i was playing AC:WW illegally I wanted to go out so I gave it up for years. I kept resetting so many times. I was playing Pocket Camp at that time at least everyday once it came out.can't play anymore, i dont know where my ipad is:'( Then i heard about ACNL I decided to use an emulator to try it out ACNL. Rosie was one of my fav villager which i found in pocket camp and she was one of the starting townies! I was so happy! she has left though in that towni have her pic which will always remind me of her. I do have rosie on my other towns because i own the amiibo card for her.
so far i have 3 emulated towns and 1 physical copy of it.


----------



## dasheranne (Aug 7, 2019)

I saw a commercial for Wild World on TV and instantly fell in love! I then begged my parents for a DS for my 9th birthday, haha.


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 7, 2019)

My bff in highschool had it on wii lol (2009ish)
We would play together when I would go over (which was a ton) 
I got back into it when I got my 3ds (2016) & then kinda gave up on it because I didn't know a lot of the tips & tricks. 
Got into Pocket Camp & kinda gave that up (go figure ) 
Now i'm on my second town on my 3ds & IN LOVE with it.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 7, 2019)

In 2006 the game was displayed on a demo DS in an electronics store, where everyone could play it if they wanted to. I did and fell in love with the game.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Aug 11, 2019)

I remember years ago my cousins were talking about an Animal Crossing game, I don't know which one but it was definitely one of the first three ones. So just about two months ago, I was wondering what 3DS games I should buy and that came to mind. I asked one of my friends if I should get that game, he said it was a lot of fun. I was going to ask for it for my birthday, but since it's the day school starts for me, I decided to just buy it then. I looked for places which had one and managed to find it at Best Buy, there were only 3 left. But yes, it was kind of a journey to me.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 11, 2019)

I used to pick up the UK Nintendo magazine at the big supermarket sometimes, and on one of the monthly features pages there was always a calendar with important dates in-game for Animal Crossing that month. I didn't own a GameCube, and I didn't really play video games (I still don't), so the concept of a game that moved in real time was absolutely new to me. I loved the sound of it.

My aunt gave my brother her old GameCube at the start of 2005, but he wasn't interested in Nintendo- his thing was Call of Duty on his Xbox 360. So the console sat on a shelf in our room gathering dust. It never occurred to me to try and find a copy of Animal Crossing. However, the Nintendo magazine was starting to hype the upcoming EU release of Wild World, and I desperately wanted March to roll round so I could finally play an Animal Crossing game. I'd been glued to my DS since I'd been given it for my birthday in October. By sheer luck, when I was helping my mum pick out my brother's Christmas presents in GameStation, I saw a slightly battered copy of Animal Crossing on the preowned shelves. So I got that as a present... although when my parents were out the house, which was frequent, I'd sneak it out and started up my town over a month before it was wrapped and left under the tree.


----------

